# portmaster -advw



## amandus57 (Jan 24, 2015)

`portmaster -advw` I got this error:


```
===>>> All >> gettext-tools-0.19.3 (1/5)

===>  Cleaning for gettext-tools-0.19.4
===>  License GPLv3 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for gettext-tools-0.19.4
===>  gettext-tools-0.19.4 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by gettext-tools-0.19.4 for building
===>  Extracting for gettext-tools-0.19.4
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gettext-0.19.4.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for gettext-tools-0.19.4
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for gettext-tools-0.19.4
Can't write /tmp/patchoEjDuo39Qvk
=> Patch patch-configure failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/gettext-tools
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/gettext-tools

===>>> make build failed for devel/gettext-tools
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/gettext-tools failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
  portmaster <flags> devel/gettext-tools devel/gvfs devel/libtool converters/p5-Encode-Locale devel/xfce4-dev-tools
```


----------



## talsamon (Jan 24, 2015)

> Can't write /tmp/patchoEjDuo39Qvk



Seems there's something with the permissions of /tmp. Try `chown root:wheel /tmp` and `chmod 777 /tmp.`


----------



## amandus57 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you it was the permission, it is SOLVED now.


----------



## kpa (Jan 24, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Seems there's something with the permissions of /tmp. Try `chown root:wheel /tmp` and `chmod 777 /tmp.`



Please don't use 777 permissions on /tmp. The correct permissions are 1777 and are absolutely required to be so, anything else and you'll be either denying access for legitimate users or opening security holes.

This is how it should look if the permissions are set up correctly:


```
firewall ~ % ls -ld /tmp
drwxrwxrwt  9 root  wheel  512 Jan 24 16:09 /tmp
```


----------



## amandus57 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you all


----------



## talsamon (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry, it seems I was to fast and incorrect.


----------

